# The Value of Friendships Conference March 5-6 2010



## bisonrancher (Jan 28, 2010)

Parkland Reformed Church (Ponoka Alberta) is pleased to invite you to a conference titled *The Value of Friendships* on March 5-6 2010. Rev. Alan Strange from M.A.R.S. will be speaking. Topics will include _Seeking friendships, Building Friendships, Blessings of Friendships, Christian Relationships, and Sustaining Relationships_. There is no cost and breakfast and lunch on Saturday will be provided at the church. Please contact Janice Rypstra at 403.885.5638 or [email protected] to for questions or to register.


----------

